

Jetty Web server flies to Eclipse - dreur
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/01/28/Jetty-Web-server-flies-to-Eclipse_1.html

======
chaostheory
I've always liked Jetty better than Tomcat. In my experience Jetty can scale
better than Tomcat. The only real minus is the lack of docs compared to
Tomcat.

The problem I find with Tomcat is that it's difficult / foolish to try to be
both the reference implementation and yet also try for stuff like performance
at the same time. Probably doesn't help with Tomcat teams change up every half
version, along with throwing out huge portions of the code base (though
someone can correct me on that)

